# Sawyer's trip to the vet



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw poor Sawyer, hope he is all better soon. It's really good that you are so observant though...also, I heard that gas-x can help bloat in its beginning stages in case you are worried about that, so it might be something to keep in mind just in case. I'll be thinking of you guys; did the laxative work by the way?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my, I hope Sawyer feels better soon. That is really weird and hopefully what it is, will clear up soon. 
Hugs & Licks from the Girls! :kiss:


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I was having a brain fart when I first wrote this and forgot what they'd be testing for with the blood tests. It's to look for addisons disease. She told me there are so many different symptoms, that it's really hard to tell if a dog has it, or could just be symptoms of anything else. She also said it's really common in standard poodles. 
He's seeming fine still, hasn't gone poop yet again, but normally he goes once in the morning, right after work, and at night, so so far he's just missing the one tonight. And I have a feeling that he'll wake me at like 3 am to do his business. He's considerate like that 
He's still having no trouble playing, but doesn't seem to be trying to get me to. Like if I get up and start playing he'll be into it, but he won't innitiate it. 
I'm trying to just stay calm, I tend to freak out if somethings wrong, and have a panic attack, but we'll see what happens tomorrow:alberteinstein:

He certainly loves getting the rice and special canned food though. my goodness he must have thought he was in heaven.

Also, this has nothing to do with it, but I took pictures of my dogs today with antlers. Thought this was pretty cute


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Having just gone thorough a bad digestive thing with Bonnie, I know how scary they can be and how quickly they can turn bad. I hope Sawyer just has gas. Did you change his food or anything? It sounds like Sawyer is a watch and see. I hope he clears up right away! Bonnie breath had a awful rotten smell (and still has an off smell) and her gas was horrific smelling. If you aren't smelling horrible smells, maybe he just has regular indigestion.  I hope so!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! Today he seemed significantly better, he's acting totally normal, he'll initiate the playing too :act-up:
His tummy still looks kind of weird, but I think it's less noticeable now, so I'm assuming that's improvement?
He's still been going to the bathroom without any troubles, so I'm hoping it's all over now, and I haven't seen him hiccup/burp today. (I've been at work for most of it, but since I've been home he hasn't done it yet)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoping Sawyer is still doing ok toay. It's always awful when we don't know what's wrong or what to do to help them. Very stressful!!!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

WE MAY HAVE FOUND SOMETHING!!!
My vet posted our issue online, of Sawyer's itchiness 
(His reflux, weird looking rib thing is over now thank goodness!) but I've still been having a horrible time of trying to figure out why he's so itchy. Even on expensive food he's scratching, and has weird thickness of skin on his back.
Anyway, the people said it may be sebaceous adenitis ... So we have to get a biopsy done, and hopefully it will at least give me an answer to what's wrong!
Does anyone know anything about this? I was looking it up online, but if someone can explain it simpler that'd be awesome.
I'm not happy that something's wrong, but I'm super pleased to hopefully be getting answers now! Going to try and get his biopsy done this week :act-up:


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So biopsy is booked for Thursday.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> So biopsy is booked for Thursday.


Oh good, I hope it gives you some answers.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't have any experience with SA, but I do know poodles get it and that it's a lifelong issue. I believe their are some Yahoo groups that have SA experts in them, if it turns out to be SA you might want to check that out. I really hope it's not that.


----------



## PoodleLuv (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you are doing such a great job taking care of Sawyer - he's so lucky to have you! 

I hope it's not SA, but I know you'll deal with it if it is.

Don't let it get you down - try to enjoy your Christmas with your family (of course that includes the furry variety!).

ps. Love the antlers pic! Though I'm biased - look at my avatar!!!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

He got his biopsy done today. Good grief! It cost $560!!! 
They did 5...one on the top of his head, one between his shoulders, one on his back, his flank, and groin region.
I'm glad that they're testing for everything now. I was worried it would only be for the SA and thought that would be a giant waste if it wasn't what he had. 
Anyone know how long results take?
He already scratched a stitch open, I felt so bad and now he's stuck wearing booties so he can't scratch them anymore
I'm so glad the vets tried to save his bell bottoms  I now have to completely shave him with like a 7 to sort of even it out, but he can keep his poofs  He looks SOOO pathetic haha
1st pic looks sortra normal right? Then the side view....
JUST when he was growing a nice poof  lol


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I know what you mean, vet bills are shocking. I was pleasantly surprised that when I got Maddy spayed; for the exam, testing, surgery, anaesthetic, pain meds, innoculations, cone and even nail clipping it only cost $200. So I thought, yay! Prices must've come down by a lot! But then when I took Maddy in again because I thought she had a mouth infection (which she didn't), for that exam, Indy's innoculations, the allergy shot and de-worming it cost me $290! Prices are so weird. Anyway, poor Sawyer, that's a lot of biopsies. But I'm glad they're checking for all kinds of things.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

wow, they really took some chunks (or at least shaved a lot of hair). Bonnie was tested for SA (for ofa) and they took two little pieces and didn't shave (very minor). It sounds/looks like they are testing Sawyer for much more than SA, which would explain all the biopsy sites and the cost. I hope they figure it out!!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

yes, she told me they're testing for pretty much everything.there were the 5 spots/samples and each took a stitch. Having troubles keeping him from scratching right now


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow,poor Sawyer! It's good that you're doing all the testing! Be sure to let us know the results!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah, poor baby! That looks sore but its good to get it all done at once.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Good news! Boss is letting me take him to work tomorrow so I can keep an eye on him so he doesn't take out his stitches 
Right now his head is so itchy and I feel so bad, there's nothing I can do but stop him from scratching and seeing him totally uncomfortable


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Poor Sawyer! Hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

He's been doing really good so far! I keep his booties on his back feet so he can't scratch, but he doesn't even seem to notice them or the stitches anymore.
He hasn't really tried licking the spots either so that's good. Other than the dried blood around it which is driving me insane, they're all looking really healthy


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It sounds like he is healing fast. How long before you get the results? I am glad they were so thorough,I am sure they will find out exactly what the issue is. I hope is is something mild.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I actually have no idea! I completely forgot to ask them and don't really want to keep bugging them. I'm such a regular they pretty much keep his file open for whenever I stop by and ask something lol He gets his stitches out in like 10 days, so I'll ask then, I was actually hoping someone on here could tell me how long it took to get their results haha, I've no idea if it's something quick or it'll be like months or what...:alberteinstein:


----------



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

*Sebaceous adenitis*

Hi, we joined here at about the same time I think, and Cody was just diagnosed with SA. How is Sawyer doing? Does he have SA? I hope he's doing well.


----------

